# Mobilisateur



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ciao a tutti!

Come rendereste "mobilisateur" in questa frase?

"Ni les Pharisiens, ni la foule discrète, ni les disciples ne garderont, lors de la Passion, un souvenir *mobilisateur* de cette dignité entrevue"


Io ho tradotto:

"Né i Farisei, né la folla discreta, né i discepoli serberanno, durante la Passione, un ricordo di questa dignità intravista *che li mobiliti*"

Grazie fin d'ora!

Ciao!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,
Provo a dare il via, sperando che "mobiliterà" altre energie  . 
Ti propongo "Un ricordo impegnativo" .


----------



## sterrenzio

Io propongo "un ricordo ispiratore/impressionante/entusiasmante"


----------



## Kinoka

ci provo anche io  ma solo per il contesto perchè purtroppo non mi viene in mente niente di adatto...
L'idea è che questo ricordo crea/consolida il gruppo e che permetta di proseguire insieme in un'unica direzione...

Forse un _ricordo comune_ ma non mi sembra abbastanza forte


----------



## matoupaschat

Kinoka said:


> ci provo anche io  ma solo per il contesto perchè purtroppo non mi viene in mente niente di adatto...
> L'idea è che questo ricordo crea/consolida il gruppo e che permetta di proseguire insieme in un'unica direzione...
> Forse un _ricordo comune_ ma non mi sembra abbastanza forte


Con questo indirizzo : un ricordo fondatore ??
PS Oops, sto rubando l'idea iniziale di Sterrenzio


----------



## Kinoka

Mi è venuto in mente "un ricordo federatore".
Ma non so bene se si dica e come si utilizzi e quindi se può fare al caso nostro (ho cercato un pò su internet ma non mi sembra molto utilizzato )
Che ne dite?


----------



## Anaiss

Non ho mai sentito usare "federatore" come aggettivo (per la verità nemmeno come nome, ma mi sembra più plausibile come nome), purtroppo non lo trovo nemmeno nei principali dizionari (treccani e Sabatini-Coletti). 
Ma in questo "spirito" perché non "ricordo coalizzante"?


----------



## Kinoka

Anaiss said:


> Non ho mai sentito usare "federatore" come aggettivo (per la verità nemmeno come nome, ma mi sembra più plausibile come nome), purtroppo non lo trovo nemmeno nei principali dizionari (treccani e Sabatini-Coletti).
> Ma in questo "spirito" perché non "ricordo coalizzante"?


 
Quindi ho fatto un bel "francesismo", no?  Scusate!
"ricordo coalizzante" rende effettivamente l'idea anche se non trovo che sia un'espressione "carina" nella frase proposta...


----------



## Anaiss

No, è assolutamente possibile come costruzione anche in italiano (si parta da federare e si aggiunge il suffisso -tore, nulla di strano! ) il dubbio sta nell'uso effettivo che facciamo del termine (purtroppo non comune credo).
Ma "mobilisateur", in francese, si trova scritto comunemente nei testi?
E' un concetto particolare, lascia perplessa anche me.


----------



## Kinoka

Direi che "mobilisateur" senza essere una parola di tutti giorni non è per niente strana (76000 entrate su google per quello che vale )! Si utilizza spesso parlando di un discorso: "un discours mobilisateur" per esempio in politica (riunioni di partito), durante i scioperi o in azienda per ricaricare le batterie degli impiegati 
Si tratta di "fédérer" ovvero radunare delle persone ad una causa, un pensiero o un obiettivo.
Aggiungerei che avrei volentieri considerato "Fédérateur" un sinonimo di "mobilisateur", ecco perchè mi è venuto in mente "federatore"... visto che "mobilizzatore" mi suonava proprio strano


----------



## Anaiss

Assurdo, perché "mobilitare" coincide come significato!
Con significato simile esiste anche sensibilizzare.. 
Forse la soluzione di sterrenzio, ispiratore, pur discostandosi nel significato arriva a rendere un'idea finale più chiara e affine in italiano. ex_ discorso ispiratore_ funziona nei contesti da te citati.


----------



## matoupaschat

Mobilitare => spingere . Poi, con l'aiuto dello Zanichelli-Pittano, arrivo ai verbi e successivamente agli aggettivi/partecipi presenti : *stimolante, motivante* .
La vostra opinione ?


----------



## Kinoka

matoupaschat said:


> Mobilitare => spingere . Poi, con l'aiuto dello Zanichelli-Pittano, arrivo ai verbi e successivamente agli aggettivi/partecipi presenti : *stimolante, motivante* .
> La vostra opinione ?


 
Mi sembra che questi 2 aggettivi non includino la nozione di gruppo che è essenziale nel significato di "mobilisateur" di un evento... Anche _Ispiratore_ non mi suona completo!
Ma non vorrei complicare troppo la faccenda! 
Forse "basterrebbe" non tradurre la parola (mi sembra abbastanza complesso!) ma trovare un altro modo di esprimere il concetto...
Quindi può darsi che, alla fine, la proposta iniziale di vlaparakob_italiurad, non era male: _"un ricordo di questa dignità intravista *che li mobiliti*"..._


----------



## matoupaschat

Per dire la verità, io non credo che "mobilisateur" si accompagni per di sé alla nozione di gruppo (cfr http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/mobilisateur et http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/mobiliser) . Ad ogni modo, i gruppi sono già indicati nella frase : "_Ni les Pharisiens, ni la foule discrète, ni les disciples ..."_
D'altra parte, vado d'accordo con te che la proposta iniziale era buona, ma non so che cosa sia successo perché quasi una settimana dopo il primo post tutti dimostrino un improviso rialzo d'interesse


----------



## Anaiss

Un mese fa non avevo niente in mente che potesse contribuire alla discussione, poi ho _mobilitato _le meningi grazie agli interventi che si sono aggiunti... 

Mobilitare, in italiano almeno, comprende nel suo significato una certa idea di organizzazione e coordinazione di un gruppo, rientrando nel lessico militare.
Per questo con _motivante_, _stimolante_, si ha l'idea di perdere qualcosa nella resa.
Concordo con voi nel dire che la prima soluzione è probabilmente la più calzante.


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Mobilitare, in italiano almeno, comprende nel suo significato una certa idea di organizzazione e coordinazione di un gruppo, rientrando nel lessico militare.
> Per questo con _motivante_, _stimolante_, si ha l'idea di perdere qualcosa nella resa.


La bega, Anaiss, sta nel fatto che la lingua dell'originale è il francese . Se l'idea del gruppo non ci sarà in francese, non bisognerà che ci sia neanche in italiano  .

PS Mi dispiace, avevo fatto un errore (adesso corretto) linkando nel post #14. Rieccoli : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/mobiliser & http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/mobilisateur .


----------



## Kinoka

matoupaschat said:


> La bega, Anaiss, sta nel fatto che la lingua dell'originale è il francese . Se l'idea del gruppo non ci sarà in francese, non bisognerà che ci sia neanche in italiano  .


 
Beh.. non sono proprio d'accordo : forse _gruppo_ non è la parola giusta ma si tratta (come in italiano) di mettere insieme delle rissorse (forze, persone, esercito, ecc.) e questa idea si ritrova nelle definizione che ci hai dato matoupaschat, almeno a me sembra 

hi hi hi queste parole cattive che non si fanno tradurre facilmente


----------



## Anaiss

Dopo aver letto le definizioni dal cnrtl sembra che sia comune anche in francese l'idea di "riunire delle forze e farle cooperare per raggiungere un determinato scopo" ad esclusione (come in italiano) dei significati giuridici e medici. In questo senso anche secondo me l'idea di gruppo è presente.


----------



## matoupaschat

Strano ! Per me, salvo in ambito militare, non sento come importante la componente di aggregazione di "mobiliser", anzi, nel senso figurato non la vedo neanche nelle definizioni da me linkate (sempre fuori ambito militare) . Attribuisco alla parola il valore generale di "far muovere" o "necessitare" . Poi ho guardato in rete un "dictionnaire des synomymes" e devo riconoscere che lí primeggia il concetto di pluralità .
La lingua evolve e io rimango incagliato ...


----------



## Anaiss

Penso sia un fatto di percezione personale..Quante volte mi capita di cadere dalle nuvole..


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Vengo avvisato per mail che ci sono nuovi interventi e vedo uno scroscio di post, eh eh...
E dire "ricordo mobilitante"?


----------



## Anaiss

Può essere, dai un occhio all'uso (che mi ha sorpreso) e facci sapere la soluzione finale!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ultimo mio tentativo, senza troppa convinzione : un ricordo coinvolgente ???


----------



## Kinoka

Anche io faccio un'ultima prova (ma devo dire che rubo l'idea di base a te matoupaschat )
Pensavo: _"Un ricordo aggregativo"...(_Non sono convinta che l'uso fatto sia corretto pero!)

Passo e chiudo (forse) fino al risultato finale!


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Vi ringrazio tutti! 
Di questo thread conserverò un ricordo "mobilisateur"... eh eh


----------



## Anaiss

E non ci dici nulla sulla tua scelta finale?
Ormai mi ero appassionata..


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Eh eh, guarda, per ora ho scritto "mobilitante" ma credo che alla fine opterò o per "coinvolgente" o per "stimolante"...
A dir la verità sono ancora in forte dubbio!


----------

